# iTank Calc for iPhone/iPod Touch FREE



## zerocool5878 (Oct 21, 2010)

I originally designed this app because I found myself at yard sales and finding great deals on tanks but the owner had no clue on the actual size of the tank. I found myself wishing I had a pocket aquarium calculator. I installed it as a beta for a few friends devices and they convinced me to add a other tank formulas and units of measure used in other countries to the app and release it to the community. I have since been using it while designing sumps.

So Enjoy:


*iTank Calc*​


iTank Calc v 1.0 is a feature rich *FREE* calculator for the iPhone and iPod Touch that is used to determine the volume of an aquarium by entering a few simple measurements.

Each calculator has been coded with the user in mind. Use it to find the volume of an existing aquarium or for one you are building.

*Features*
- Easy to use user interface
- Calculate Rectangle/Cube. Cylinder, and hexagon tanks
- Easy touch screen keyboard
- Each output is rounded to the nearest hundredth ie. 25.54 US gallons
- Returns answers in U.S Gallons, UK Gallons or Liters
- Help page with a diagram for each calculator for reference when measuring
- In app support and suggestions email links
- IOS 4.0+ compatible

*Screenshots*





































If this app the app does well and I get some email feedback I will implement some addition things to including:

More tank shapes
More features


I won't add a link to it but those of you with an supported can get it from the app store just search iTank Calc.


Comments and suggestions appreciated


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

No android? =( 

Its a good idea, I constantly find myself googling volume equations, it didn't really stick in school


----------



## zerocool5878 (Oct 21, 2010)

zof said:


> No android? =(
> 
> Its a good idea, I constantly find myself googling volume equations, it didn't really stick in school


It could happen... Im going to evaluate how many people find that app useful after about a month. If i feel that it is a benefit to the community I will continue development which includes porting to other devices.


----------



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome app! If I had an iPhone I would definitely download this!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I just thought it would be cool if you could add one for bow fronts, even if its not an exact measurement but just a estimate on standard bow front tank sizes.


----------



## zerocool5878 (Oct 21, 2010)

zof said:


> I just thought it would be cool if you could add one for bow fronts, even if its not an exact measurement but just a estimate on standard bow front tank sizes.


Bow Front and Quarter cylinder are both on my list to add


----------



## zerocool5878 (Oct 21, 2010)

New version in store now. v 1.0.1

Update includes:
Minor bug fixed to autohide keyboard when Help is pressed
Now compatible with 4.0, 4.0.1, 4.0.2 as well as 4.1
Added Keyboard autohide to clear buttons
Optimized coding to improve view switches while maintaining low memory usage (should switch faster and use same to do it ram)


I am working on the bow tank calc now and it is giving me a few problems. I hope to have them sorted in the next few days. If all goes well this will be a VERY VERY accurate bow front calculator. In fact I have not seen one even online that is doing it this way which makes them less accurate.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Very cool app! Im guessing if you can get it on a iphone you could get it on a ipod touch? Also can you get it on androids?
Htc's


----------



## zerocool5878 (Oct 21, 2010)

thefishboy said:


> Very cool app! Im guessing if you can get it on a iphone you could get it on a ipod touch? Also can you get it on androids?
> Htc's


Yes it works for ipod touch on 4.0 or later

Ipad comng in Nov

Android i havnt decided yet

----------------------------------------
I wanted to give you a little sneak peek of what is coming in v1.1

The Bow front Calculator

Now I believe that this bow front calculator is the most accurate one of its kind. I have yet to confirm this so its not set it stone. (My formula is being sent to a mathematician and he will let me know its degree of accuracy for sure)

BUT, what I can tell you is that all the ones I have seen online. DO NOT do it the way iTank does it. And most of them say that they are returning approximate values and rounding numbers making them inaccurate to some degree. iTank takes a different approach and returns a value that is FAR closer to the actual size of the bow front tank. 

I have tested this on a site that has a bow front calculator after entering my values was returning 100 gallons. I entered the same values in iTank and it returned 102.61 Gallons. 

After it is checked I will know for sure.









It will still be 2 weeks or so until this is available as I still have to finish some additional updates.
I will let you all know when it is ready for download


----------



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

I just installed it on my iPhone..very nice app!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Waiting for the android app!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I have this app on my iPhone - it's amazing how often I use it! Keep going with it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

Downloaded and forgot i had it and was looking at new tanks on craigslist. I remembered it and have used it an insane amount of times. I found out my own tank was actually a 29 gallon rather then the thirty gallon that the guy i originally bought it from had said it was. This thing is awesome


----------

